# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS > Pictures of Fake Steroids >  Turkish Primobolan

## Howardo

Bought this on a Apotheke in turkey last summer.. what do you think. to diffrent..

----------


## ][-][ ][-][ ][-][

Hey bro am not sure but i got a feeling that they are not right look at this pic & check the font on the amps & compare it to yours but again i maybe wrong wait till a primo expert answer your question.

good luck

][-][ ][-][ ][-][

----------


## Seajackal

It indeed looks fake, some letters positions doesn't match to the pic our bro
posted (which I think belongs to Judge_Dread) take a good look at the letters
"t" and "e" for Me"te"nolone the space between them looks bigger in yours
although in JD's pics they have almost no space in between, well this is one
of the things I got quickly, but I think if you make further comparisons you
will find more things in, BTW the printing quality looks very poor for a
SCHERING product, and considering that you got it from an apotheque,
more chances to be fake; if you want the real deal it's pretty easy, goes to
the pharmacy and you're in heaven. Sorry for your loss, well at least you
got a souvenir from Turkey from your last summer vacation.  :Wink/Grin:

----------


## Howardo

posted The same primo for som emonths ago. I mean the one to the right in the picture. then you all guys said it was real.. I dont understand a f.... now.. I saw I had 4 primos with other lot nr. and exp date.. sp i posted that ampull beside the one you said was real before.. but now you say booth are fake or?? this forum give me nothing right now man..

----------


## Howardo

been checking every ampull of primo i have. some of them is with ticker letters than others.. some looks just like pictures who was posted of the real one. is it possible i got fake and real primos from the same apothke.. and vere can i talk with a pharacy in turkey? do they have pharmacy in every big town or??

----------


## toolman

My vote is fake. Aside from the font issues brought up, the rings look hand painted and the label markers are our of position and not centered under the text properly.

----------


## MichaelCC

I agree with guys above - for me it's looks fake too. All necessary thing why it's fake was told. I just comapred it with my Primos I bought also in turkish pharmacy. Here are pictures, so you can do it yourself too:
http://forums.steroid.com/attachment...9&d=1116689870
http://forums.steroid.com/attachment...0&d=1116689922

----------

